# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Νεοσσοί στο μπαλκόνι μου ...

## Giorgosbr

Γεια σας ,
ενα περιστέρι κλωσσησε 2 αβγά στη γλάστρα στο μπαλκόνι μου και πλέον εδω και 20 μερες εχω 2 πιτσουνια..
απο εχθές (20ημερων) πήδηξαν και  βγήκαν απο τη γλάστρα και κόβουν βολτα στο μπαλκόνι ..
θελω τη βοηθεια σας 
1) εχουν κανει το μπαλκόνι λίμπα στη κωτσουλια, ποτε αναμένετε να πετάξουν και να φύγουν ? 
2) παρατηρώ πως περπατάει καποιες φορες γρηγορα ανάμεσα στα φτερά τους κατι σαν μύγα ..
ειναι επικίνδυνο για αρρώστιες ?

ευχαριστω

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιώργο καλώς τα δέχτηκες . Σε καμιά δεκαριά μέρες θα αρχίσουν να πεταρίζουν , πράγμα που θα εξαρτηθεί από το πόσο τα βοηθάς με τροφή. Εάν δεν τα διώξεις να ξέρεις πως θα σου μείνουν εκεί . Η μύγα που λες δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτή η οικιακή που γνωρίζουμε όλοι και δεν πάει μακρυά από τα ζώα . Εάν έχεις καθόλου ψειρόσκονη βάλε τους . Τώρα για το μπαλκόνι επειδή είναι μωσαϊκο καλό θα ήταν να στρώσεις εφημερίδα . Καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## Giorgosbr

> Γιώργο καλώς τα δέχτηκες . Σε καμιά δεκαριά μέρες θα αρχίσουν να πεταρίζουν , πράγμα που θα εξαρτηθεί από το πόσο τα βοηθάς με τροφή. Εάν δεν τα διώξεις να ξέρεις πως θα σου μείνουν εκεί . Η μύγα που λες δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτή η οικιακή που γνωρίζουμε όλοι και δεν πάει μακρυά από τα ζώα . Εάν έχεις καθόλου ψειρόσκονη βάλε τους . Τώρα για το μπαλκόνι επειδή είναι μωσαϊκο καλό θα ήταν να στρώσεις εφημερίδα . Καλή συνέχεια .


Τα ταΐζει καθε μέρα η μάνα τους (2-3 φορες). Χρειάζεται περισσότερο ?

να τα διώξω εννοεις αφού αρχίσουν να πετάνε ? πως να το κανω αυτο ?
μου αρέσουν , αλλα κάνουν ολο το μπαλκόνι χάλια , το πλένω 2-3 φορες τη μέρα !

----------


## Giorgosbr

Επισης γνωρίζετε τι ράτσα ειναι ?

----------


## Cristina

Γιώργο, το έχω περάσει και εγω αυτό με πιτσούνια. Μόνο που εγω τα έφερα στο μπαλκόνι μου. Τα βρήκα στο παρκακι που έχουμε πίσω , μάλλον πέσανε απο φωλιά και δεν μπορούσαν να πετάνε καλά ακόμη. Τελικά ήταν τα πιτσούνια ενός ζευγαριού που τα ταιζα που και που. Φαντάζομαι χαρά τα περιστέρια που βρήκαν τα παιδιά τους   :Happy:  Τα τάιζα και εγω, βασικά στους γονείς έδωσα και αυτά τάιζαν τα μικρά και τελικά έφυγαν. Εμείς είχαμε πάει διακοπές και δεν προλάβαμε να τα ξαναδούμε. Βρήκαμε το μπαλκόνι  :oopseyes:   χάλια!!!
Η μύγα που λες δεν είναι συνηθισμένη μύγα. Τσιμπάει τα περιστέρια. Που το ξέρω; Παλιά δεν με πείραζε που ερχόταν τα περιστέρια και οι δεκαοκτουρες στο μπαλκόνι και έβλεπα που κυκλοφορούσε η μύγα στα πουλιά πάνω! Είχα και τον παπαγάλο έξω και είχε πάει πάνω του. Ο παπαγάλος άρχισε να καθαριστεί με τρελη ταχύτητα. Τελικά πέταξε πάνω μου. Δεν σκοτώνεται εύκολα. Με την σαγιονάρα την χτύπησα πολλές φορές για να την σκοτώσω και έβγαλε ΑΙΜΑ!!! Είναι μια μύγα " πλακε" που φμδεν πετάει μεγάλες αποστάσεις, πάει απο πουλί σε πουλί, θα την δείτε πιο εύκολα αν παρακολουθητε περιστέρια μαζεμένα σε πλατείες κτλ. 
Αν έχεις πουλιά δικά σου έξω, προσοχή. Εμάς δεν τσιμπάει η μύγα .
Μετα που θα αρχίσουν να πετάνε μην τα ταΐζεις και να παρακολουθείς μην κάνουν ξανά φωλιά στο μπαλκόνι σου.

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/...pigeon_fly.htm
Εδώ θα βρείτε πληροφορίες σχετικά με την μύγα του περιστεριού.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιώργο λόγω της δουλειάς τώρα είδα τις ερωτήσεις σου . Ευτυχώς απάντησε η Χριστίνα πολύ εύστοχα . Τα μικρούλια είναι παγκουράκια  ,τα απλά περιστερακια του πάρκου και της πλατείας . Εάν ρίξεις κάτω λίγο ψωμί και σιτάρι ,οι γονείς θα βρίσκουν να ταίζουν εύκολα και θα αναπτυχθούν γρήγορα . Μετά θα πετάξουν μακρυά και θα σε επισκέπτονται τακτικά . Τότε θα σκεφτείς τι θα κάνεις , τα κρατάς εκεί ή τα διώχνεις συνέχεια . Στην πρώτη περίπτωση προσέχεις το μπαλκόνι και ότι άλλο έχεις εκεί ,όπως τέντες ,ράφια , μικροέπιπλα κλπ. Θα τα καταστρέψουν εκτός ότι μετά από λίγο καιρό θα έχεις το προσωπικό σου  ¨ κοπάδι ¨ . Στην δεύτερη εάν σου αρέσουν , να τους κάνεις ένα μικρό κλουβί και να τα  βάλεις για να μπορείς να τα ελέγχεις . Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα , εφόσον τώρα ¨εξέθρεψες¨ περιστέρια και σου έκανε κλίκ , σου άρεσε , να βάλεις σε ένα κλουβί κάνα  - δύο ζευγαράκια από τις στάνταρ ράτσες .  Παρότι ακούγεται το ίδιο δεν είναι μάλιστα είναι τελείως διαφορετικο . Και το κερασάκι ... θα τσακωθείς με όλους τους γείτονες . Καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## Giorgosbr

> Γιώργο λόγω της δουλειάς τώρα είδα τις ερωτήσεις σου . Ευτυχώς απάντησε η Χριστίνα πολύ εύστοχα . Τα μικρούλια είναι παγκουράκια  ,τα απλά περιστερακια του πάρκου και της πλατείας . Εάν ρίξεις κάτω λίγο ψωμί και σιτάρι ,οι γονείς θα βρίσκουν να ταίζουν εύκολα και θα αναπτυχθούν γρήγορα . Μετά θα πετάξουν μακρυά και θα σε επισκέπτονται τακτικά . Τότε θα σκεφτείς τι θα κάνεις , τα κρατάς εκεί ή τα διώχνεις συνέχεια . Στην πρώτη περίπτωση προσέχεις το μπαλκόνι και ότι άλλο έχεις εκεί ,όπως τέντες ,ράφια , μικροέπιπλα κλπ. Θα τα καταστρέψουν εκτός ότι μετά από λίγο καιρό θα έχεις το προσωπικό σου  ¨ κοπάδι ¨ . Στην δεύτερη εάν σου αρέσουν , να τους κάνεις ένα μικρό κλουβί και να τα  βάλεις για να μπορείς να τα ελέγχεις . Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα , εφόσον τώρα ¨εξέθρεψες¨ περιστέρια και σου έκανε κλίκ , σου άρεσε , να βάλεις σε ένα κλουβί κάνα  - δύο ζευγαράκια από τις στάνταρ ράτσες .  Παρότι ακούγεται το ίδιο δεν είναι μάλιστα είναι τελείως διαφορετικο . Και το κερασάκι ... θα τσακωθείς με όλους τους γείτονες . Καλή συνέχεια .


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις..
Απλά βρωμίζουν πολύ το μπαλκόνι και ειδικά τωρ απου καλοκαιριάζει θα βγαίνω να κάθομαι έξω..
οπότε δεν είναι δυνατή η συμβίωση. καθαρίζω 2-3 φορές τη μέρα.. άπειρες κοτσουλιές..

ΝΑ ρωτήσω, η φίλη μου έχει αυλή που έχει και κότες..είναι δυνατή η συμβίωση με κότες ή θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα?

Και τι πρέπει να κάνω αν θέλω αφού πετάξουν να μην έρχονται και κάθονται στο μπαλκόνι ? (θα έρχονται συνέχεια ή μονο αν τα ταϊζω?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αν κάθονται στο μπαλκόνι σου εστω για να φάνε πάλι θα κουτσουλανε. Σκέψου ότι θα είναι αραγμενα κάπου πιο δίπλα να σε περιμένουν. Πολύ πιθανόν σε κάποιο γειτονικό μπαλκόνι και θα κουτσουλανε εκεί.  Μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί ένταση με γείτονες. Και σίγουρα θα παρουν χαμπάρι και άλλα οτι ταιζεις και θα σου ρχονται

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

